# Mcqueen inlet



## GAMEBRED1 (Jan 16, 2012)

When is the best time to navigate into Mcqueen Inlet. The last few times I've had to turn around. Any info on tides and size of swells will be appreciated.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 16, 2012)

*It can be done at all tides!*

 You can navigate it at all tides, but you have to have a trail to follow.  I posted some video on my Youtube Channel/Saltwaternecker with us going into it at dead low tide.  

http://youtu.be/_i9pbf-6A7c

Look that up and you will see what I mean.  There is a surpentine turn that you must make and it is tricky.  The surf should be calm, too.  But only the stout of heart need try.  I guess that is why the fishing is so good in there.  More difficult access = more fish to catch.  Same for the Slough and Little McQueens AKA: Fish Creek.  

Several old boys have lost rigs in the surf so be very careful.   
Go in a buddy's boat if you can and save that fine rig of a Ranger.   

Seriously, going with a seasoned veteran will help build your confidence.  GOOD LUCK!  

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## GAMEBRED1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Capt. Jimmy. Yeah the water was alot calmer in your video than the days I went. Unfortunately I don't have any friends who wantto take there boats in there. I'll just have to wait on a nice calm day to get in there.


----------

